# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj një shok nga Mallakastra në USA

## AGREPI_25

Kam hume kantakt perpara 3 vjetesh ne vitin 2000 kemi jetue bashke ne france e pastaj ikem ne angli ku ai u njoh ne nje femer amerikane e iku ne shqiperi edhe u martua me te e pastaj ik ne usa eshte ne moshen aktuale rreth 30 kush ta njohin ju lutem te me kontaktoj faleminderit per mir kuptimin tuaj

----------


## arilda

Sikur te ishe pak me specifik nuk ben keq. Psh si e ka emrin ai shoku yt se nuk e ke shkrujt.

----------


## AGREPI_25

> Sikur te ishe pak me specifik nuk ben keq. Psh si e ka emrin ai shoku yt se nuk e ke shkrujt.


Ti ke te drejt se vertet nuk e ksm shkruar se nuk e dij a ka qef ai tjetri tja beshe poplik emri 
Po megjithe ate Gazmend ose gaz e kena thir

----------


## AGREPI_25

Sikur te kisha then se me ka hup nje valige me lek shume njerez kishin shkrue ku te humbi e si te humbi 
Po tash si them me ka humbe nje shok ase kerrkuj nuk i interesun hahahahahahahaha
Faleminderit per interesimin tuaj

----------


## mia@

E keqja eshte se me aq informata sa jep ti eshte e veshtire te identifikosh nje njeri.Amerika eshte e madhe.Shqiptare ka ne cdo cepe te saj.Edhe keta qe kemi perreth nuk i njohim mire se nga vijne .Ka qe genjejne.

----------


## derjansi

po or agrep po 

hajt se ne un a kem ni shok prej dibre ne Angli 

a ma gje dot?

----------


## SKRAPARI

> Ti ke te drejt se vertet nuk e ksm shkruar se nuk e dij a ka qef ai tjetri tja beshe poplik emri 
> Po megjithe ate Gazmend ose gaz e kena thir


Un e njof nje far Gazi nga Mallakastra. Ai lun futboll me ne c`do te hene.
Po per c`fare e do ti ate, per me te mar ne Amerike?

----------


## AGREPI_25

> Un e njof nje far Gazi nga Mallakastra. Ai lun futboll me ne c`do te hene.
> Po per c`fare e do ti ate, per me te mar ne Amerike?



O SRAPARI nuk e dua me me marr ne Amerik se ne amerik shkoje vet se dhe kam qen disa her po e dua thjeshte se e kam shok e kemi kalue nje kohe te gjat bashke e ndaj se jo per interres te gjithe njerzit shozin po e takove  fuaj se te kerkon nje shok P P se e din vet ai

----------


## SKRAPARI

Do ti them patjeter sapo ta shof

----------


## AGREPI_25

> Do ti them patjeter sapo ta shof


Shume faleminderit shum nga ti

----------

